

Proposal for non-nullable types in Dart - spankalee
https://github.com/chalin/DEP-non-null/blob/master/doc/dep-non-null-AUTOGENERATED-DO-NOT-EDIT.md

======
yissachar
I think that non-nullable types by default are one of Dart's biggest missed
opportunities, so I'm really hoping that the Dart team ends up adopting this.

This is also a really great example of the DEP system in action. DEPs (Dart
Enhancement Proposals) allow anyone to suggest improvements to the Dart
platform, and work with the Dart team to determine if it can be accepted and
implemented. This means that individual community members can advance the
language forward and that's exactly what's happening here. The author of the
proposal, Patrice Chalin, is not on the Dart team but that hasn't stopped him
from creating an awesome proposal that has earned praise from Dart team
members.

